# Info on breeding Savigny's agama



## Reptile Throne (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello I recently got some savigny's agamas in and one appears to be developing a second clutch (she laid one about 2 weeks ago for her previous owner). Does she seem gravid to anyone else? I generally breed bearded dragons and there is little info on these guys. Does anyone know at what temperature the eggs should be incubated and approximately how long does incubation last? Any info would be apreciated. Thanks!


----------

